# Upgrading from 8.0-Release to 8.1-Release didn't upgrade ZFS



## olav (Jul 20, 2010)

I just upgraded my i386 server.

The steps I did was updating the source with csup, compiling and installing as written here.
And finally a reboot. 

uname -a says I'm running FreeBSD 8.1-Release, but ZFS says its still at v13. What could I have done wrong?


----------



## vivek (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing is wrong;  zfs v13 is for v8.1; the zfs v15 is in current so you will not get zfs 15 in stable version.


----------



## olav (Jul 20, 2010)

That can't be correct, my other system which is amd64 (and therefor no need for custom kernel), upgraded with the command 

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE
```
came with ZFS v14. 
I had to manually upgrade the pool after the OS upgrade.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 20, 2010)

Exactly, you have to manually upgrade the pool using the zpool(8) command, and then manually upgrade all the filesystems using the zfs(8) command.

pools and filesystems are not upgraded automatically.


----------



## olav (Jul 20, 2010)

Nono, ZFS version is still 13


```
[olav@olbsd /usr/src]$ uname -a
FreeBSD olbsd 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Tue Jul 20 15:59:19 CEST 2010     root@olbsd.lyse.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

[olav@olbsd /usr/src]$ zpool upgrade tank
This system is currently running ZFS pool version 13.

Pool 'tank' is already formatted using the current version.
```


----------



## phoenix (Jul 20, 2010)

If you followed the how-to linked in the original post, you only updated the kernel, not the entire OS.  You are currently running an 8.1 kernel but an 8.0 world.  IOW, your kernel and world are out-of-sync.

You need to do a buildworld and installworld in order to finish the upgrade.

At this point, you should boot using kernel.old, csup the entire source tree (not just the kernel sources), and do a full, proper buildworld cycle.


----------



## olav (Jul 21, 2010)

Aha, thanks!

I tried make buildworld and make installworld and that worked just great!


----------

